# Java: XML gegen DTD validieren?



## Saxer (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie man eine XML Datei gegen eine DTD Datei checken kann?

Habe die Dateinamen der XML und der DTD Datei ausgelesen und weiss jetzt nicht wie es weitergeht.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Kulabac (14. November 2007)

Hmm ... schau mal zum Beispiel hier: http://www.herongyang.com/xml/dtd_validation.html


----------

